# Drill out ball socket?



## NormansSweater (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm the owner of a new 2020 Workmaster 60... My first tractor.
I'm installing an after-market tilt cylinder, which takes the place of the right-side lift arm leveling assembly. I need longer pins than the factory ones.
Here's the rub: They seem to be an odd size. Cat1 pins (3/4") are a hair too big in diameter. I think the right size is 18mm. Maybe 11/16. Either way, they seem to be impossible to find! The New Holland parts guy couldn't help.
Should I just drill out the ball socket on my new tractor to a 3/4"? Seems like it could be tricky.

Thanks!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello NormansSweater, welcome to the forum.

Find cat 1 pins that are the correct length, and have them machined down to the correct diameter. You would have to tack weld a ball socket to hold it for drilling, plus the metal might be too hard to drill?

You should be able to find 18mm pins on the internet. What length pin do you need?


----------



## NormansSweater (Jun 22, 2021)

This is excellent advice... Thanks, Big T!
Minimum lengths are 90mm (3.55 in) and 60mm (2.362 in)....I have a lot of room so they can be longer. 17mm diameter would work too...
I've been scouring the internet, pins or bolts... No luck!


----------

